# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Διπλό Ταμπλώ

## trendy

Τελικά τον πρόλαβα τον Mick Flemm.

trendy is wirelessed και στο awmn.

----------


## dti

Welcome!  :: 

Δεν κάνεις και μια καταχώρηση στη nodedb;

----------


## trendy

Νομίζω το 810 είμαι. Όταν ξαναμπώ στο internet θα κάνω τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές - ανανεώσεις.

----------


## dti

ΟΚ το αποτύπωσα εγώ το link. Δυστυχώς λόγω κάποιου bug της nodedb έχεις εξαφανιστεί από τη λίστα, αλλά αν πας εδώ:
http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... nodeid=810
λογικά θα βλέπεις την καταχώρησή σου.

----------


## trendy

Διορθώνεται αυτό το bug; Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη μέχρι τώρα. Εμφανίζεται σε 4-5 περιπτώσεις ενεργών κόμβων...
Περιμένω απάντηση από τον founder της nodedb...

----------

